# New Kitchen Worktop Warping



## jumper1 (3 Sep 2012)

Hi , I purchased a kitchen in June of 2011 and it was  delivered and Installed in Sep 2011  by a Kitchen installer approved by the Kitchen Suppliers . Unfortunately the Worktop in the Kitchen and Utility room started warping straight away . But to make a really long story very short, eventually the Kitchen Supplier  replaced the worktops both in the Kitchen and Utility Room in may 2012 using the same installer as was used in the original installation. However, within a month the section of the Kitchen worktop above the dishwasher started to warp again and we contacted the supplier looking for a refund as this was the second time the Worktop warped . Unfortunately after repeated attempts to contact them we did not receive any reply . Eventually after threatening to go to the Small Claims court to get a refund the Supplier contacted us and said that due to the way in which we operated the Dishwasher we would not be getting a refund and that it would be a waste of time as I would lose the case. I really don’t understand how the supplier could say that I had operated the Dishwasher in a negligent manner to cause this problem. I was asked if I opened that dishwasher before the wash cycle completed and i said i had not which is true as i put it on each morning at 6:30am and my wife takes out the Delf at least 20mins after cycle had stopped . Other than that I was not asked for any more information on how i operated the Dishwasher. 

Just wondering if the Supplier can put the problem back to my operation of the Dishwasher even though they are incorrect ,or is this Worktop not Fit for Purpose and go to small claims to get a refund. 

Regards, Jumper1


----------



## Jazz01 (5 Sep 2012)

Hi, my thoughts on this are that they are trying to put you off going further with the issue. I can not understand how opening a dishwasher (even during the cycle) would cause the worktop to warp. Is there is a damp area that is affecting your worktop, or there could be poor materials coupled with poor workmanship..

Put your issue in writing, hand it personally to them, outlining the issues since the purchase, include dates / peoples involved etc... and include what you want now (there are letter templates on the consumer protection web site - might be worth a call to them also on this). 

Give the company a period of time to respond (10 working days) & then if nothing further from them, to your satisfaction, then bring them to small claims... go on advice on consumer information web site also ([broken link removed]) .. good luck with it...


----------



## itsallwrong (6 Sep 2012)

+1 Jazz01 

But...

OP - Can you specify what the worktop is made from? Solid Timber, Laminated chipboard?
Is there a steel strip on the underside of the worktop above the dishwasher?
Was it sealed underneath properly before being installed?

Q - I can not understand how opening a dishwasher (even during the cycle) would cause the worktop to warp.

Steam does a lot of damage to timber worktops, especially with no steam guard or properly sealed underside, worktops can warp in no time.


----------



## mathepac (6 Sep 2012)

itsallwrong said:


> ...
> Q - i can not understand how opening a dishwasher (even during the cycle) would cause the worktop to warp.
> 
> Steam does a lot of damage to timber worktops, especially with no steam guard or properly sealed underside, worktops can warp in no time.


+1


----------



## jumper1 (6 Sep 2012)

Hi , believe worktop is made from Chipboard but laminated on top and side , underneath is not laminated . There is a silver strip  simular to Kitchen Foil underneath the Worktop above the Dishwasher.

Come to mention it we discovered  the Silver Strip was missing over the Dishwasher the day after  the Work Top was replaced in May and I phoned the Supplier that day to notify them but supplier was not concerned , so i was not concerned . Said strip would be applied when the fitter came to fix the worktop in the Utility room later in May, did not ask me to refrain from using Dishwasher or take any extra precautions when using the Dishwasher. 

Regards Jumper1.


----------



## itsalottery (11 Sep 2012)

Hi,

I am considering changing my kitchen worktop. I came across a Epoxy resin on the web.  However there is some indications that this material can scratch and become unsightly.  I think the Resin might be cheaper then Quartz or Granite. has anybody experience of the resin worktops


----------



## itsallwrong (12 Sep 2012)

Resin worktops, unless they are solid, which they rarely are, are open to the same damage.
Getacor, Axion and any of those type of worktops are a resin based layer bonded to chipboard.
The only thing that is bulletproof with steam is a stone product.

I have solid timber worktops in my kitchen, which is the most likely to warp with steam. 
But the underside is sealed with 5 coats of good varnish and there is a metal steam guard. 
We also never open the dishwasher during the cycle.

Resin WT's can be damaged - all worktop damages. But they can be repolished by someone who knows how to do it. 
They can be pricey and require special knowledge and tools to install.


----------



## fogfurn (12 Sep 2012)

Hi there used to be self employed cabinet maker,first no matter what kind of wood the top is made from the workroom will wArp if it's not secured right.the silver strip must be fixed in place and if the dw is not integrated then at least a 20 mm gap all round for ease of access as well as the strip. Private message me if u want any more advice


----------



## monagt (12 Sep 2012)

Check if the sink and places where the worktop meets worktop or back up stand are SEALED properly!

Our guy did not put a seal under the sink but I spotted it before we used it.

If he put in laminated worktop then he should have left it sealed off from water. its his problem and the dishwasher is a red herring.

Give him a last chance and go to court - he is the expert and his product needs to be fit for purpose.


----------

